# Bachmann 44915 decoder and Mars Light Operation



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

I just installed a Bachmann 44915 decoder on my Proto 2000 E7 DCC ready loco. All the typical Bachmann two function decoder commands work, i.e. forward, reverse, headlight on/off and dim. However, the Mars light does not oscillate any more as it did when running in the basic DC mode.
Is this because it is a Bachmann decoder?
What can I do? I'm new to this and could use some help. Thanks
Lenny


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If it's a plug in decoder and you got the one that it recommends then it just needs to have the CV's for the Mars setup.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

you got a two function decoder. means headlight and reverse light not an accsesory light like a beacon on the top or is this not what you are referring to?


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

It only has one light on it, the headlight. They call it a Mars light which has three, I think, filaments in it that are switched between, back and forth, to make it look like it is oscillating. The way it is now, only one filament is lit all the time. I am able to turn it on and off and dim it like a regular single filament bulb but the other filaments never light.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

if ti can't be programmed into cv 49 or 50 which are the standard front and reverse lighting effects cv's then the decoder is just to limited to use.


----------

